# Excited To Be An Outback Owner!!



## Fish on! (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, after what seems like months of reading and lurking in the background we are finally Outback owners!! My husband will pick up our new 260fl this Thursday! We have been looking at travel trailers for about 5 months and have bounced around from bunkhouses, to rear living rooms, to finally the ideal floorplan for us the 260fl. We just love the huge rear bedroom and once we saw the new moonlight interior our decision was finally made. 
Though we've camped in many states, our new state map will only begin to fill up as we travel in our new trailer. We are anxiously awaiting our first camping trip...even if it is in our own driveway!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the site! There are many fine people here with lots of good info to share. Congrats on the new TT!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your new TT! Our first camping "trip" in our Outback was in our driveway, too. This is a great site with many great folks. Best of luck with your new Outback!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome to OB.com!! Enjoy your new OB TT and check back here often and be prepared to learn alot!!


----------



## peacemakerpete (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome!
We are really pleased at how well the Tundra and Outback work together! Our outback is the 2008 KRS23, so a bit smaller than yours.

I sent you an E-mail earlier about the 28ORS before I knew you had purchased the 26FL.

On our last trip to the Oregon Coast sand dunes at Florence, Oregon, we overloaded the rig a bit. We had two ATV's on end in the truck bed, and

one more in the front Roo garage. Trailer still pulled fine, no sway. I added 40 PSI to the rear Firestone "ride-rite" air bags on the truck rear

axle to keep the headlights aimed at the road instead of the sky. Fuel mileage was at abut 10MPG for most of the trip....To be expected with a load

like that. But that was crossing 3 major mountain passes. Truck still seemed to have plenty of power.

When is your first trip?
Peacemakerpete


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats and welcome!

You'll love our new trialer and this site.

Enjoy.

PS.. Where y'all from? Or did I miss that?

Mark


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations and WELCOME!!!


----------



## Fish on! (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you for the warm welcome!! Tomorrow is the big day and I'm so excited!! We still haven't planned the first camping trip, but I have a feeling it will be in the driveway Friday night or who knows maybe even tomorrow night..lol....I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations!

Happy Camping


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback.

Please remember to post a few pictures once you get it home.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Congrats FISHon with the new Outback! You are going to really enjoy it.
Robert & Judy


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there and welcome to the best RV family we know. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Fish on! (Mar 8, 2010)

Well...we did it!!! We camped in our driveway last night! We absolutely love our new Outback. I'm sure the neighbors thought we were nuts, but we had a wonderful time. My parents even came down and stayed in their new motorhome parked right next to us. We had the awning out, hanging patio lights were lit, and lawn chairs set up...it's just to bad it rained! Hopefully, I will post pictures later.

We are off to buy camping gear! Talk to you soon.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!! and welcome to the site!!


----------



## kristina (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh.. ours is ordered in Moonlight too..

Our outback won't be ready until next month though...I can't wait to see what the Moonlight looks like in person, I have only seen the photos. I'm assuming that you guys really liked it.









Can't wait to get our Outback home and start camping.



Fish on! said:


> Well, after what seems like months of reading and lurking in the background we are finally Outback owners!! My husband will pick up our new 260fl this Thursday! We have been looking at travel trailers for about 5 months and have bounced around from bunkhouses, to rear living rooms, to finally the ideal floorplan for us the 260fl. We just love the huge rear bedroom and once we saw the new moonlight interior our decision was finally made.
> Though we've camped in many states, our new state map will only begin to fill up as we travel in our new trailer. We are anxiously awaiting our first camping trip...even if it is in our own driveway!


----------



## KevinSR (Jan 26, 2010)

kristina said:


> Well, after what seems like months of reading and lurking in the background we are finally Outback owners!! My husband will pick up our new 260fl this Thursday! We have been looking at travel trailers for about 5 months and have bounced around from bunkhouses, to rear living rooms, to finally the ideal floorplan for us the 260fl. We just love the huge rear bedroom and once we saw the new moonlight interior our decision was finally made.
> Though we've camped in many states, our new state map will only begin to fill up as we travel in our new trailer. We are anxiously awaiting our first camping trip...even if it is in our own driveway!


[/quote]

Sorry this is a little off subject
Do you know were to Find Pictures of the Moonlight interior? I have not been able to find any to show my DW, only the Brochure and that is just a sample


----------



## Fish on! (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a few pictures of our moonlight interior, but I am unsure how to post photos in topics...or do you post them in the gallery with a link to them. I'm going to try one on here. Please let me know the proper way to post photos. Many posters have requested photos, but I can't find how to post them. Thanks bunches!!!

Here is a photo of the moonlight interior of our 260fl couch area.









Here is the kitchen area.









I am sorry if this is not the proper way to post pictures!


----------



## KevinSR (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures! gave is something to look at other then a small square. We think moonlight is very nice. Dealer said they wont be in until Late April - May


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS AND WELCOME !!!


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations and Welcome!!!! We purchased our Outback 260 FL this past September and have taken it out at least once a month since! We love it!!!

A lil word of caution, because we learned the hard way 2 trips ago, make sure your left rear storage door is closed tight when you are pulling in your rear slide, because if you don't, you might snap the door right off like I did!! Wished they would have designed the rear storage doors to open upwards like the front storage doors...but ya live and learn, so don't do as I did...LOL

Goodluck on your maiden voyage!!!!
Julie


----------



## Fish on! (Mar 8, 2010)

CalifRVers said:


> A lil word of caution, because we learned the hard way 2 trips ago, make sure your left rear storage door is closed tight when you are pulling in your rear slide, because if you don't, you might snap the door right off like I did!! Wished they would have designed the rear storage doors to open upwards like the front storage doors...but ya live and learn, so don't do as I did...LOL
> 
> Goodluck on your maiden voyage!!!!
> Julie


OMG!!! LMAO!!! Where were these words of advice 5 days ago...I hadn't posted yet about our maiden voyage, but it seems you must have been camping next door to us!!! As we were packing up from our wonderful 2 days in our new trailer, I was sitting at the picnic bench and DH was putting the slides in when I heard a terrible noise and yelled STOP! He assured me it was supposed to make that noise as the slide came up the tracks...He was wrong!!! The exact door you described was left open and torn from its hinges! So we too are living and learning! Have you had yours repaired yet? DH was wondering how much this silly mistake was going to cost us. Thank you so much for your post and for making both of us laugh...misery loves company I guess!


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

Fish on! said:


> A lil word of caution, because we learned the hard way 2 trips ago, make sure your left rear storage door is closed tight when you are pulling in your rear slide, because if you don't, you might snap the door right off like I did!! Wished they would have designed the rear storage doors to open upwards like the front storage doors...but ya live and learn, so don't do as I did...LOL
> 
> Goodluck on your maiden voyage!!!!
> Julie


OMG!!! LMAO!!! Where were these words of advice 5 days ago...I hadn't posted yet about our maiden voyage, but it seems you must have been camping next door to us!!! As we were packing up from our wonderful 2 days in our new trailer, I was sitting at the picnic bench and DH was putting the slides in when I heard a terrible noise and yelled STOP! He assured me it was supposed to make that noise as the slide came up the tracks...He was wrong!!! The exact door you described was left open and torn from its hinges! So we too are living and learning! Have you had yours repaired yet? DH was wondering how much this silly mistake was going to cost us. Thank you so much for your post and for making both of us laugh...misery loves company I guess!
[/quote]

OMGG!!!! Im so sorry I was late with my advice!! Now my husband and I just laughed, kinda glad were not the only ones....LOL It was a terrible noise, wasn't it!! Our door was in tact, thank goodness, it just ripped the rivets in half and the door flew off.... ooppsss

Anyway we took it to our local RV service center and they charged us for 1 hours labor, $90.. They re-riveted the door on and re-caulked everything... so the repair cost didn't hurt to badly, hopefully we won't have that repair again! LOL

Goodluck with your repairs!!
Julie


----------



## B&D (Jul 22, 2007)

CalifRVers said:


> A lil word of caution, because we learned the hard way 2 trips ago, make sure your left rear storage door is closed tight when you are pulling in your rear slide, because if you don't, you might snap the door right off like I did!! Wished they would have designed the rear storage doors to open upwards like the front storage doors...but ya live and learn, so don't do as I did...LOL
> 
> Goodluck on your maiden voyage!!!!
> Julie


OMG!!! LMAO!!! Where were these words of advice 5 days ago...I hadn't posted yet about our maiden voyage, but it seems you must have been camping next door to us!!! As we were packing up from our wonderful 2 days in our new trailer, I was sitting at the picnic bench and DH was putting the slides in when I heard a terrible noise and yelled STOP! He assured me it was supposed to make that noise as the slide came up the tracks...He was wrong!!! The exact door you described was left open and torn from its hinges! So we too are living and learning! Have you had yours repaired yet? DH was wondering how much this silly mistake was going to cost us. Thank you so much for your post and for making both of us laugh...misery loves company I guess!
[/quote]

OMGG!!!! Im so sorry I was late with my advice!! Now my husband and I just laughed, kinda glad were not the only ones....LOL It was a terrible noise, wasn't it!! Our door was in tact, thank goodness, it just ripped the rivets in half and the door flew off.... ooppsss

Anyway we took it to our local RV service center and they charged us for 1 hours labor, $90.. They re-riveted the door on and re-caulked everything... so the repair cost didn't hurt to badly, hopefully we won't have that repair again! LOL

Goodluck with your repairs!!
Julie








[/quote]

Well, maybe just alittle pride! We bought our 260 last July and when I was stowing the rear slide I was nervous as heck, never had a slider before, so I had this nervous twitch and decided to go look one last time....the slide was about 1 inch from the door, got lucky but learned to treat them like my table saw...not to trust them one bit.

Enjoy, the 260 is one great camper!


----------

